# 2020Turkey tag



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Im fine with the price increase but don't understand why $31.20. Why not $31 or even $32 this state is efffed up 
Not sure why this bothers me but it does. When has any license price come with such a ridiculous amount


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you keep looking, you’ll notice a lot of licenses and tags have an odd number like that. No idea why, I assume its computer calculated based on a number of variables and they don’t round it up or down because someone would just complain about that too.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's Ohio for you! No logic.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Look at it as nostalgia  my first hunting/trapping license cost $4.35 in 1967.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Michigan $15. I was happy to pay that.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I see the hunting license didn't increase just the tag, which I thought both were going up.

Which leads me to my next question.....in the lounge


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My first hunting license was 2.25 plus a writing fee I think was .25 back then Man Imm getting OOLLDD


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those old metal licenses are worth money now. I think they were 1939?


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Only prob I have with ODNR increases is that they changed rates for senior citizen's like my dad now years ago . Bunch of BS . I still believe these folks should hunt / fish without financial constraints with licensing. They earned it . Paid their dues .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

wasserwolf said:


> ODNR increases is that they changed rates for senior citizen's


 I read something about this sometime ago, it has been awhile but I think it had much to do with receiving federal matching funds or at least a percentage of matching funds. For some reason seniors weren't being included in sales count and the State was missing out on Fed money.
Again its been awhile but maybe someone can correct me if I'm mistaken.
Good luck n Good hunting


----------

